# Level 1 & level 2 coach certs.



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

call larry wies 717 436 9168 he can help you


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Certification/Certification-Program.aspx


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

You might check with your local Boy Scout Council's Shooting Sports Committee. They may have access to an instructor for these courses or if they have enough interest, they may bring an instructor in.


----------

